# Konifäre wird von innen braun



## oldtimerfreund (18. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Anliegen betreffs einer Konifärenreihe.
Es sind elf Pflanzen und die werden, bei einigen mehr , bei anderen weniger von innen her braun
Gepflanzt wurden sie anfang diesen Jahres und wachsen auch recht gut.
Sie werden auch regelmäßig gegossen, Standort zumindest am Nachmittag sehr sonnig.
Das Wasser ist sehr kalkhaltig, eine genaue Analyse ist in Arbeit.
Ich habe jetzt Tannendünger untergemengt, mal sehen ob das hilft.
Laut Packung könnte das auf Magnesium Mangel hindeuten

Hat jemand eine andere Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## fiseloer (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Hallo,

bei mir hat dagegen Bittersalz geholfen.

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## oldtimerfreund (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

@Klaus 
hast du das zum Gießen genommen?


----------



## fiseloer (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Ich hab es in Wasser aufgelöst und dann damit gegossen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

... Ich muß alle Konis fällen, weil es Krankheitüberträger sind.

Einfach abholzen und gut ist, zumal sonst im Garten nichts weiter wächst. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lollo (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*



oldtimerfreund schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist sehr kalkhaltig, eine genaue Analyse ist in Arbeit.


Hallo,

wenn sie frei stehen, und von allen Seiten Licht bekommen, ist das schon mal gut.
Ich vermute es wird dein hartes Wasser sein. Beim Gießen nicht das grüne an den Koniferen nass machen, sondern nur die Wurzeln.

Das Problem hatte ich auch als ich meinen Brunnen in Betrieb nahm und feststellte, dass das Wasser verdammt hart war.

Die braunen Stellen wirst du im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

@Gartenteichumbauer,
abholzen tue ich die nicht weil sie ja erst Anfang diesen Jahres gepflanzt wurden

@lollo,
genau es ist Brunnenwasser, ich sehe das schon am Schaluchwagen wenn das die Wasserspritzer trocken was das für Kalkflecken hinterlässt.
Mit dem Wasser hab ich mal ne Autofrontscheibe gereinigt, das war keine so gute Idee

Ich hab die Konis heute verbittert gesalzen, mal sehen ob es wirkt.
Wenn ich gieße dann selbstverständlich nur unten und mit einem auf Gießkanne eingestellten Wasserstrahl.

Nimmst du immer noch Brunnenwasser und hat bei dir das Bittersalz geholfen?


----------



## lollo (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Hallo,

ich habe noch nie Bittersalz verwendet, wäre bei meinen 60 Metern Hecke auch viel.

Mit Brunnenwasser wird immer noch gegoßen, aber wie gesagt, ich achte darauf das ich die Pflanzen nicht mehr anspritze. Der 3/4 Zoll Schlauch wird auf den Rasen gelegt, und los gehts.

Letztlich wässerte mein Nachbar mit einem Regner seinen Garten, nur der Regner war falsch eingestellt am Anfang. Meine Frau freute sich dann, dass sie die Haustür und ein Fenster abends noch mal putzen durfte. :shock


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Hi Oldtimerfreund,

wir hatten und ich habe viele Konis im Garten.
Google mal nach Konis. Die sind A Giftig und B Überträger von Krankheiten. 
Ich weiß, das man sie preiswert erstehen kann und mir gefallen die auch von der Art her. 
In Gartenanlagen wurden Sie vollständig verboten.

Mein Gartennachbar meinte sogar, das seine Mutter wegen der Konis getorben sei??? Glaube ich nicht so 100% aber irgendwas wird da dran sein.

Meine Meinung zu den Konis hat sich da auch erst vor kurzem geändert. 

Sammelst Du Oldtimer? Ich bin zwar auch ein gßer Freund von Oldtimern, hab aber kene.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lollo (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Hallo Thomas,

Koniferen ist doch nur ein Sammelbegriff, da gibt es doch recht viele Sorten .



> Mein Gartennachbar meinte sogar, das seine Mutter wegen der Konis getorben sei???



na ja, zum Verzehr sind sie ja auch nicht geeignet, und für einen Suizid müßten sie recht hoch sein. :smoki
Ich kenne aber sogar Leute die die Früchte der __ Eibe essen, und die leben heute noch.
Das giftige ist nur der Kern dabei, dieser sollte nicht gegessen werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Fix mal gesucht und fix gefunden:
http://www.t-online.de/ratgeber/hei...heckenstraeucher-thuja-buchsbaum-und-co-.html


----------



## Auslogge 89 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Konifäre wird von innen braun*

Also meiner Meinung nach sind Koniferen der größte Sch..ß. Nach 20 Jahren musste fast jeder bisher ca. 2/3 der Pflanzen austauschen, weil sie eingegangen sind. Sieht dann nicht schön aus in der Hecke, wenn du immer mal wieder ein kleines Bäumchen dazwischen hast. 
Aussehen tun sie nicht schlecht, haben allerdings keinerlei Nutzen für die heimische Fauna und Flora außer, dass sie Krankheiten übertragen.

Es gibt so viele schöne einheimische Pflanzen, die perfekt für ne Hecke geeignet sind, sich ordentlich schneiden lassen, robust sind und ganz nebenbei gut geeignete Brutgehölze und Nährpflanzen für sehr viele Tiere abgeben.

Ist nur meine Meinung, ich will natürlich niemanden die hochgelobten Koniferen austreiben


----------

